# Trying to buy a GS and Breeder nightmares



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a horrible experience just recently with a breeder who had puppies for sale. She sounded at first like she was responsible when it came to guarantees for health, hips, etc.
However, after the hour long drive to her home, the first thing I see is a seriously run down home that housed the puppies. (not people, as the home she lived in was a half mile further down the road)) Ice was literally on the inside of the windows which she scraped off so I could view the parents out back. FILTHY conditions. She didn't believe in feeding the puppies certain amounts throughout the day, but PURINA PUPPY CHOW in a large bowl so they could freely eat whenever they liked. The food was spilled in the stools and urine. No pedigree to be shown to me about the parents. No OFA proof. Puppies had white tips on their tails, some white streaks on their backs, most all paws were white, white spot on chest and chin. These were black and tan pups. They JUST turned 7 weeks (not told to me during the phone call, just that they were ready to go to a home) and out of a litter of 6, 2 were remaining. Then I heard, "You seem like you can afford it, why don't you just buy the last 2 here?" I stood there with my jaw dropped. Then she proceeded to tell me that if I wanted to breed, they would cost 400.00. If not, then it would be a limited registration and then the pup would cost 300.00. I remarked that even though I do not know a whole lot in regards to the German Shepherd standard, I did believe that the white markings were not smiled upon by breeders. So, I strongly believed that if anyone bought one of these pups it should only be limited. Her words were "Oh, I do not think that is my place to tell a potential owner that they couldn't breed their pup" OH MY! Since then, I have spoken to 4 other GSD breeders where all of them didn't even understand what I meant by OFA. One guy's ad read that his pups were from Champion bloodlines. Yeah, it was ONE champion in a 5 generation pedigree, AND the champion being 4 generations back. He said (and I quote) "Since this is a top notch pedigree that is why they are selling for 500.00 instead of 300.00.
Someone please help me here. I am on an acre of land which is fenced in with a privacy fence. No other dogs, no cats. My husband and I are 51 yrs old. All kids are grown. No, I am not going to show nor breed. However, if you have a puppy, or even an older GS, please, we would love to give it a good home. However, I REFUSE to pay some backwoods breeder who is clearly about making a dollar and has no interest whatsoever in bettering the breed. We are in WV and definitely can afford to take care of a dog through sickness and health. I also see price ranges from 150.00 (yes, THAT LOW!) to 4,000. What is a normal price for a good looking, healthy pet GSD?
Thank you in advance all. 
ALSO..I am willing to drive up to 400 miles to meet you and vice versa.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would have turned in the first breeder to AC How sad.

I don't know where you've been looking for a dog, but it's obvious that you've been running into some real doozies

You've come to the right place There are many breeders here and can be referenced via this forum.

I have to give you credit for walking away from the first one, such sad conditions can really tug on our heart strings..

I'm sure you will get some GOOD referrals from here. 
You can find a dog from a responsible breeder anywhere from 900 up. 

The average seems to be around 1200-1500. 

Stick around and check back, as I said I'm sure someone can offer some referrals in your area..

West Virginia right?
And welcome to the board


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome EMarie59.
Good for you to not support that breeder. Have you read the sticky in this forum http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
Depending on the lines the price varies...showlines tend to run higher average $2000 Working lines $1000-2000 ballpark
What lines are you interested in and where is your location? There are many great breeders who don't take advantage of people and breed responsibly. Members here can point you in the right direction with a bit more info on what you are looking for in your next companion.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Something I do have to say is, though it must have been hard, GOOD FOR YOU for NOT supporting this person! While somebody may buy those puppies, it is absolutely the best thing that you did NOT!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have no problem paying in the price ranges just given nor travelling up to 400 miles to meet a breeder. This is going to be a long time commitment between me, my husband and the dog we ultimately get, so I am not in a hurry to just pick the first one I see.
I AM by the way, reporting this breeder I had met with. I almost wanted to buy the pups just to get them out of there! They were so skittish too. I even sat on the disgusting floor and lowered my head down to them so they wouldn't feel so intimidated and come up to me. I am guessing it was a ZERO in regards to socialization having been done. Then I really started freaking out after talking to the next ones in line selling puppies. Can't the AKC get involved someway as to investigate breeders reported so they can't ever get litters registered again? That would help stop this. 
Anyways, I am thinking about contacting the GSC and maybe getting information from them in regards to breeders, training in the area, etc. I would DEFINITELY get involved with obedience training, etc. I am in the southeast part of WV


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Welcome EMarie59.
> Good for you to not support that breeder. Have you read the sticky in this forum http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
> Depending on the lines the price varies...showlines tend to run higher average $2000 Working lines $1000-2000 ballpark
> What lines are you interested in and where is your location? There are many great breeders who don't take advantage of people and breed responsibly. Members here can point you in the right direction with a bit more info on what you are looking for in your next companion.


Thanks, going to read it now...


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

We had our beloved Duchess for 16 years (Labrador) who "went to sleep" about 2 years ago.
I learned a lotwhen we had gotten her, OR I should say AFTER we bought her. We had driven to CT to a supposed well known and respected breeder. BALONEY! She paid for articles to be written about her in dog books. She actually only had 2 champions, and 1 of which finished at a very young age that she kept hush hush about when he turned 2 due to that he had dysplasia. She was studding him out everywhere.
How do I know this? Duchess was one of his offspring and from a Dam she owned as well. (whose hips were fair)
Duchess's hips were so bad at a year old we paid $2500.00 to have them fixed. This surgeon was spectacular as you never knew anything had been done. It was worth the money spent to see her happy and running again.
SO! The reason why I ask many questions now to a breeder. I don't know. Maybe we should go to a GS rescue organization?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

rescue is DEFINATELY a good possibility..check out the rescue forum here on the board. 

I'm sorry about Duchess so sad, there are some whacky lab breeders around here, my sister is the 'lab' person in the family, tho she just lost her two old girls, one at 15 and one at 13 Anyhow, I used to go to some of the lab shows around here, and yeppie, some unscrupulous ones for sure

Rescue is definately something worth looking into, going with a reputable one, you'll get a really good idea of what the dog/puppy is and health as well.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

You don't say where in WV you're located so I'm not sure if this is within your 400 mile radius or not. 

If you don't mind a WGSD, I got my girl Faith from a breeder in Mercersburg, PA. She's a really cool dog, good temperament, knock on wood ... so far she's been healthy, and IMHO she's beautiful ... I just adore her. :wub:

I've known one of her breeders for almost 30 years and the co-breeder for about 8 years (more or less).
Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds - Championship German Shepherd Dogs of White Coat Color

Here's a picture taken of Faith when she was a puppy before Barb gave her to me:
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Pedigrees || Vantasia's Beyond The Rainbow To Sugarloaf


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EMarie - have you considered a rescue? From your description of your home, I can't imagine one would turn you down. You can find a young dog through any of them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sent you a PM regarding some older pups/young adults available - from another board member - she would probably do some driving to meet you if it would work for you...

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and to add, Lee above is a breeder you can trust)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks! ** Removed by Admin. No, advertising isn't allowed** 

Hope this is allowed!

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

EMarie - sent you a PM on this topic


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried to report a breeder to AKC and even though my dog from that breeder is registered with AKC, they (AKC) told me that they do not monitor or sanction individual breeders, so having the papers does not mean AKC will get involved. I tried to report the breeder to AKC for breeding unhealthy dogs and they were no help at all. So be careful, papers do not mean you have recourse if the dog has problems. Be careful and best of luck finding the right dog for you.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

why report to AKC, how about reporting to Animal Control on the conditons, how horrible for the pups.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would have turned in the first breeder to AC How sad.



For what? For feeding puppy chow?

For living outside? For being dirty?

You must have never seen hunting dogs in the south.

So he didn't like the breeder and didn't buy from them. You better be careful about what want legislated. After the HSUS put up guidelines about what to look for in dog fighters (flirt poles, spring poles, treadmills) a lot of good breeders were questioned and even some were charged. If you google you can find some info about people that overzealous AC arrested and charged with Animal cruelty and were then found not guilty (after having their dogs destroyed).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well if we all just turn a blind eye on cruelty would that be better? Really???
I would alert authorities if I saw what I thought was neglect or abuse.
And if this litter is getting no socialization will they end up in a shelter or euth'd because they are fearful nervebags? Sorry but we have to be a voice for the ones that can't speak.

I agree, the rights of responsible breeders will be taken away with unfair laws, but that shouldn't stop someone from reporting a neglectful horrible environmental breeder situation.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

Where in the post did you think they were in an situation covered by "Animal Cruelty"?

Mostly unless you see someone actually abusing an animal or they are living in unlivable conditions then you should mind your own business. I keep dogs in (clean) kennels, some people think that's crulety. Some people think 8 hours in a crate is cruel. Some people find prong collars cruel. Just because you don't approve of how someone raises their animals doesn't mean it falls under the realm of Animal Cruelty. Once again if what the Op describes bothers you, you should head to southern VA and see how they keep beagles.

And lack of socialization doesn't create "nerve bags". But that's for another thread.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I almost wanted to buy the pups just to get them out of there! They were so skittish too. I even sat on the disgusting floor and lowered my head down to them so they wouldn't feel so intimidated and come up to me. I am guessing it was a ZERO in regards to socialization having been done.


So these dogs will grow up with a sound temperament, I wish...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

rvadog said:


> Some people think 8 hours in a crate is cruel. Some people find prong collars cruel. Just because you don't approve of how someone raises their animals doesn't mean it falls under the realm of Animal Cruelty. Once again if what the Op describes bothers you, *you should head to southern VA and see how they keep beagles*.


I believe the point of a forum like this is to post opinions. You are correct, "some people" find prongs, crates etc etc cruel. "Some people" found the state those puppies were in cruel. Just because it's acceptable behavior to one person/area (referring to the hunting dogs) does not mean that everyone MUST accept it in their area - or travel somewhere else to be exposed to other things they might see as cruel... Each person needs to decide what is right or wrong for them and then live by that. Obviously some people on this thread do not agree with you, I don't understand why that is a problem. Nor is this discussion anything to do with the OP, who was asking about other avenues to get a pup from...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"And lack of socialization doesn't create "nerve bags". 

It certainly doesn't help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jax,

I am definitely considering a rescue organization. I know that somewhere, there is a GS just waiting to pick us. 






Jax08 said:


> EMarie - have you considered a rescue? From your description of your home, I can't imagine one would turn you down. You can find a young dog through any of them.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

EMarie, I PM'd you as well.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

My first post was already kind of long, but here it goes to clarify.

First off, I wouldn't report a breeder due to feeding puppy chow to their puppies.  The conversation between her and me went on the lines of her saying that I didn't need to spend a lot on dog food and I can get it cheap from Dollar Stores. My thought when she said that was, "This woman clearly doesn't want to spend any money on good nutrition for her animals." I am sorry, but puppy chow stinks...
When I asked her about trainers that I can contact she had no idea as she never trained her dogs since, "They are very smart and learned basic commands from her, and there was no need to be spending money on classes"
Once again, my thoughts were, she was not into her dogs. Still no reason to report her...

I said in caps on my first post, FILTHY. The place stunk to high heavens, did you not read that the puppies food was mixed in with their stools and urine? Their kennel had more than 3 days worth of feces in there. 2 puppies, 4x a day of poop would be about 8 piles give or take. Not that I stood there and counted, but it looked to be mounds of it. This woman knew I was coming 2 hours prior and didn't even BOTHER to clean up the kennels. The puppies reeked of feces and urine. Their coats were sticky to the touch.The adults who are kept outside 24/7 had 3 sided housing. Granted, Animal Control may look at that as there is still some shelter, but some of the adults looked underfed and sickly.
I look at it this way. If she is doing nothing wrong and I am just being overly sensitive, I will gladly listen to AC tell me just that.
The puppies were extremely scared to be touched. They either cowered when I went to touch them, or ran to hide in a corner. Poor breeding or lack of being touched and played with? I am guessing a mix of both. Sounds like I touched a nerve out there which begs the question "Why the hostility towards someone who cares about animals?"
As for crates, I believe wholeheartedly in them for training, security and to save a puppy from itself so if it is not being supervised it won't get into something like, I don't know, plugged in electrical cords?
Yes, everyone has their opinions about collars, methods of training, etc. THIS had nothing to do with any of that.



rvadog said:


> Where in the post did you think they were in an situation covered by "Animal Cruelty"?
> 
> Mostly unless you see someone actually abusing an animal or they are living in unlivable conditions then you should mind your own business. I keep dogs in (clean) kennels, some people think that's crulety. Some people think 8 hours in a crate is cruel. Some people find prong collars cruel. Just because you don't approve of how someone raises their animals doesn't mean it falls under the realm of Animal Cruelty. Once again if what the Op describes bothers you, you should head to southern VA and see how they keep beagles.
> 
> And lack of socialization doesn't create "nerve bags". But that's for another thread.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was 22 years old I had worked at a large pet store. The entire left section of the building was for puppies. They all were separated by breeds and in dog runs. I was hired to work in the puppy department.
A litter of 5 Siberian Huskies were brought in one day and only 1 of them was timid. Her siblings all sold within a week. A family wanted the last one, but was concerned how scared she was of people, cowering, not wanting to be touched etc. I told them to come back in one week.
I ended up working with this pup bringing her into one of the puppy rooms we would use so a prospective buyer could sit and play with their dog.

Every day for hours, I would softly talk to this pup, giving puppy treats as rewards for coming to me, etc. I brought toys in and within 2 days she started to play. By the end of the week when the customer came back they were amazed at the personality change.
There are I am sure all types of reasons why a puppy may be fearful, but loving on them, playing with them, etc, sure as heck doesn't make them afraid to be touched, quite the opposite.






codmaster said:


> "And lack of socialization doesn't create "nerve bags".
> 
> It certainly doesn't help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> said in caps on my first post, FILTHY. The place stunk to high heavens, did you not read that the puppies food was mixed in with their stools and urine? Their kennel had more than 3 days worth of feces in there. 2 puppies, 4x a day of poop would be about 8 piles give or take. Not that I stood there and counted, but it looked to be mounds of it. This woman knew I was coming 2 hours prior and didn't even BOTHER to clean up the kennels. The puppies reeked of feces and urine. Their coats were sticky to the touch.The adults who are kept outside 24/7 had 3 sided housing. Granted, Animal Control may look at that as there is still some shelter, but some of the adults looked underfed and sickly.


RV>> apparently the above statement by the Emarie, doesn't count in your book as being a big deal. 

As Jane, said, if no one speaks up about dogs/puppies being kept in deplorable conditions who will? People like you (RV) who would turn a blind eye to something that disgusting is disgusting in itself. 

I see on your site you worked at a petstore for years training, I'm assuming a Petsmart/Petco type store, now you train on your own, and you look rather young, Maybe when you get older, you will have more sympathy for animals kept in those kinds of conditions. If nothing else, maybe an AC officer could educate the woman on keeping her dog/puppy area CLEAN.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> RV>> apparently the above statement by the Emarie, doesn't count in your book as being a big deal.
> 
> As Jane, said, if no one speaks up about dogs/puppies being kept in deplorable conditions who will? People like you (RV) who would turn a blind eye to something that disgusting is disgusting in itself.
> 
> I see on your site you worked at a petstore for years training, I'm assuming a Petsmart/Petco type store, now you train on your own, and you look rather young, Maybe when you get older, you will have more sympathy for animals kept in those kinds of conditions. If nothing else, maybe an AC officer could educate the woman on keeping her dog/puppy area CLEAN.


Amen and well said.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> So these dogs will grow up with a sound temperament, I wish...



Right! A sound temperament is not MADE by socialization - it is there and makes the dog into a social butterfly vs a more aloof but stable dog....As cited above, a timid temperament can be HELPED by socialization....I bet that Husky was OK, but never the outgoing gregarious dog it's littermates were by genetics....same with GSDs - the sound ones are just that way and do not NEED concentrated, deliberated social interaction....my 8 year old has NEVER been socialized with small childern - don't think she has ever met a child under 8 or 10....but went to stay at a friends for 3 days recently, and his 2 year old put a leash on her and dragged her all over their house telling her plaitz and sitz....and Basha did it....I never worried about her with a baby because she is so sound...same with Furi - she went at 2.5 to live with someone with a toddler - and the little girl will give both her (and the other GSD, Chuck) commands, and they not only tolerate, they obey the child (humor her more like LOL), that is sound genetics. 


Don't take this as being anti-socialization - it is NOT - I am all for environmental stimulation and socialization - but the key is the genetics you begin with.

The pups seen by the OP were BYB at it's worst, and pups were of uncertain genetics above and beyond the sad, deplorable, sickening conditions where they were being housed.

Lee


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Right! A sound temperament is not MADE by socialization - it is there and makes the dog into a social butterfly vs a more aloof but stable dog....As cited above, a timid temperament can be HELPED by socialization....I bet that Husky was OK, but never the outgoing gregarious dog it's littermates were by genetics....same with GSDs - the sound ones are just that way and do not NEED concentrated, deliberated social interaction....my 8 year old has NEVER been socialized with small childern - don't think she has ever met a child under 8 or 10....but went to stay at a friends for 3 days recently, and his 2 year old put a leash on her and dragged her all over their house telling her plaitz and sitz....and Basha did it....I never worried about her with a baby because she is so sound...same with Furi - she went at 2.5 to live with someone with a toddler - and the little girl will give both her (and the other GSD, Chuck) commands, and they not only tolerate, they obey the child (humor her more like LOL), that is sound genetics.
> 
> 
> Don't take this as being anti-socialization - it is NOT - I am all for environmental stimulation and socialization - but the key is the genetics you begin with.
> ...


I do agree with Lee here. Was it breeding or lack of being touched, or a mix of both? The Siberian pup went home with her new owners 2 weeks after I started spending a lot of time with her, as well as the nighttime crew at that store. 2 weeks later, that puppy was acting pretty much how her siblings had been. I think a little of it was her personality trait but not all as she really blossomed. What concerned me with these 2 puppies is that they both were truly fearful of any contact. INCLUDING from the breeder. She tried to get them to come out from hiding and they refused. One of them after I had gotten down on the filthy floor, slowly came out but hardly was standing. More of a crawl on her belly up to me. That pet store aka puppy mill I had worked at 30 years ago had happier and more outgoing pups than this woman had.
It is just my opinion, but it didn't seem to me that these puppies were touched much at all. Heck, they didn't even want anything to do with the woman who threw them some food 1x a day in a big bowl. I can't blame them. I don't know, but if the woman wanted to "fool" me into thinking she was some responsible breeder, I would have thought she'd have at least cleaned up ther kennel they were in. She didn't even bother to do that.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow that is so sad! People like that just make me sick.

Good luck in finding your pup. Rescue is an awesome way to go. They have puppy's all the time. When we are ready to get a new puppy (a year or so from now) we already know that we are going to a great rescue in our area called the big dog ranch. I know you'll find a great puppy!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We have also rescued all of our dogs and haven't had any major problems with them.
Since you already had experience with a BYB, you know that every dog you rescue helps put them out of business.

That's always been our take on the rescue issue.

It always sets off a red flag when the only thing a breeder cares about is money. We have some friends who bred German Shepherds for a number of years and they have told us that it's not the business to be in if you're looking to get rich. If you break down the amount of time they spent vs the money they got it was depressing.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> It always sets off a red flag when the only thing a breeder cares about is money. We have some friends who bred German Shepherds for a number of years and they have told us that it's not the business to be in if you're looking to get rich. If you break down the amount of time they spent vs the money they got it was depressing.


So true I am sure. However, it goes the other way as well. No one should look at getting a dog if they can't afford not only the basic care, i.e., food, shots, heartworm meds, etc., but what if, God forbid something bad happens and they need surgery, etc? When we had gotten Duchess our Lab, at 1 years old I noticed that when she went to sit down it was very slooooow. I took her to the vet because I had a gut feeling something was wrong with her hips. Yep. Her hips were OUT of the sockets. $2500.00 later, she had new hips and after completely healing was a brand new dog. Did the breeder have a hip guarantee? yes she did. However, when we got Duchess it was for life and getting a replacement didn't exactly "replace" in our book. We had 2 choices. Replace her hips or put her down. We replaced and never missed 1 dollar of what we spent to make her right.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a few days ago there was a thread posted about breeders and guarantees.
I've never bought a dog from a breeder, but I feel the way you do. Even with a guarantee, I don't know that I would want a "different" dog. I'd keep the one I had.
We didn't have to lay out that kind of money at one time but we had a couple of rescues that developed seizuers in later life. That was an expense, but there is no way I would have traded one minute with either of those dogs.

I guess that's how much they mean to us.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

As far as warranties go I have 2 issues. One that it is only as good as the paper its written on Ive heard f a few people that have needed to use the warranty and the breeder wouldn't honor it. The second one is that most people don't want to give their dog up at 2-3 yrs old because of something. Personally I love my breeders warranty which is you can return the dog for a full refund or another puppy OR you can keep the pup and get half the money back or half the money applied towards a future pup. I think its great if you dont want another pup you can get half the money back and use it for surgery or whats needed for your current pup.

Back to the OP I agree with reporting the other "breeder" if AC finds a problem great if not well maybe it'll shake her up some to get her act together.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Most responsible breeders will give you an option to keep your pup and allow you to buy another with a discount of 1/2 of the purchase price in the future...if you are a companion home, it is unlikely that you will do either - but if you are a working/competition home, it is NOT uncommon to return a youngster who will then be placed in a pet home for free or small fee or put down if the HD is severe....(I have never done this! - but have never had a severe HD - if the pup was in pain, yes, I would probably opt for this....one of my puppy owners had a BYB dog of mixed AKC Show and Euro show had terrible EPI plus hips that dislocated, and was a spook on top of it and bit several family members at a holiday dinner - I held her hand for a year with Bocchi until she came to the realization that his quality of life was so compromised that it had to be done....yes she had a "guarantee" - of course the "breeder" had NEVER had a problem dog, and would only give her a half price full sibling....she had already gotten Galen and understood the difference good genetics makes.

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

EMarie, I'm sorry I must have missed it, did you say what area of the world you are in? Maybe we can help point you towards some responsible breeders or great rescue orgs.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am in the southeast part of WV.
However, I was just about to post to thank everyone who had emailed me either offering to sell me one of their beloveds, or to refer me to a wonderful breeder they had bought their puppy from.
I did a search for a GS rescue and am sitting here with tears in my eyes that within a 250 mile radius from me it is showing 312 GS that need adopting. What is really getting to me is that this is not the only site on Google for rescues of GS in the WV/VA area. 
I am going to adopt.



Emoore said:


> EMarie, I'm sorry I must have missed it, did you say what area of the world you are in? Maybe we can help point you towards some responsible breeders or great rescue orgs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonderful! Lots of folks on the forum are active in rescue; let us know if you have questions or need anything.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

EMarie59 said:


> I am in the southeast part of WV.
> I am going to adopt.


Wonderful decision! The south has such an epidemic of dogs in need--German Shepherds abound in shelters. My first foster was a spunky little girl from WV. Ironically, I just got some pictures of her yesterday from the cross country trip she went on with her forever mom and dad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You EMarie59.  There are many good, reputable rescues out there. Please do your research. There are also rescues that aren't so reputable. I think there is a sticky in the rescue sections to help you in your search and you can always ask on here for opinions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet you'll find some of those pups you looked at ending up in rescue or shelters within months. Thank you for deciding to rescue!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I bet you'll find some of those pups you looked at ending up in rescue or shelters within months./QUOTE]
> 
> God, I pray not!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

9 month old in Charlotte, NC.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/150305-charlotte-nc-b-t-male-9-months-id-a784887.html


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Thank You EMarie59.  There are many good, reputable rescues out there. Please do your research. There are also rescues that aren't so reputable. I think there is a sticky in the rescue sections to help you in your search and you can always ask on here for opinions.


I have already been warned about checking out rescue places. Oh my!
However, I do remember a story once from a friend of mine who was going to adopt a Doberman. She went to a rescue place who said that they needed to check out her home, etc. Which I think SHOULD be done! However, even though this place seemed to be good in regards to making sure the adoptive family was qualified, they tried giving her a Dobe who just had surgery done for spaying and the dog was still bleeding from the sutures. The dog clearly was having health issues and they seemed to just want to get rid of the dog instead of waiting until she was okay. Totally irresponsible in my opinion.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> 9 month old in Charlotte, NC.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/150305-charlotte-nc-b-t-male-9-months-id-a784887.html


Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!! How in the world will they be able to check me out? I highly doubt that an out of state rescue would adopt to me.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Dont discount just because you are a distance away. Some rescues have volunteers in different areas that can do a home visit. I am glad you are going with a rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely, the dobe should have been healed before going to a home. How can anyone evaluate temperament when the dog isn't healthy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EMarie59 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!! How in the world will they be able to check me out? I highly doubt that an out of state rescue would adopt to me.


He is not in a rescue. They are still in the shelter,. Keep an eye on the Urgent section and even in the Non Urgent section. 

There are good rescues in NC. If you contact them, and if you are willing to travel to meet the dog, they may have contacts that can do a home visit for them. Some rescues will only adopt to a certain area close to their rescue so they are always in close proximity to their dogs. But other will do so, if they have a solid adopter and have the resources to do a home visit.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Soleil is here to say you can find really great GSDs in rescue. Often their temperaments have been well checked out and you can see what you are getting from the beginning to a large degree. The rest is made by what you are willing to put into the dog. 

Here is my rescue. She is happy, healthy and so easy to train. 
U-CD Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine (CGC)


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Samba said:


> Soleil is here to say you can find really great GSDs in rescue. Often their temperaments have been well checked out and you can see what you are getting from the beginning to a large degree. The rest is made by what you are willing to put into the dog.
> 
> Here is my rescue. She is happy, healthy and so easy to train.
> U-CD Merry Meet Walkin' On Sunshine (CGC)


 Awwww! What a sweeeeeeeet face! kissy kissy!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, I work with SC GSD rescue...and they have a 12 week old male...not yet on petfinder. They are in GA...if you are willing to travel...and I'm sure they can arrange a hv. 

you can pm me for pics..he's quite a character


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

This is Gunnar back in 2007 when we got him:











And just a couple of weeks ago:









You can find GREAT rescue dogs. 
Rocky, the best dog I've ever known came from a rescue.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Just look at my pictures to see my rescue dogs! I have rescued 4 dogs (3 GSDS) they are/were all excellent dogs. And you get the added benefit of knowing you saved a life.  Congratulations on your decision to adopt!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

What wonderful pics! Thanks for sharing with me.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well update on the breeder I had gone to. The AC has responded saying that they are taking this very seriously and that the people in charge of that area will investigate. Good!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats great !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Was checking out a dog listed under urgent in WVA and see you already commented....great....

Even though the sheter is "closed" - I would still email the contacts - people still are going to be there every day as dogs need to be fed and watered - and most people check their emails...and those look to be personal email addys....hope he works out for you!

Lee


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

EMarie59 said:


> Well update on the breeder I had gone to. The AC has responded saying that they are taking this very seriously and that the people in charge of that area will investigate. Good!


That's outstanding news. And give yourself a pat on the back for making the call.
You would be surprised at how many people see stuff happening (not just with animals) and "don't want to get involved."

Thank you.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Was checking out a dog listed under urgent in WVA and see you already commented....great....
> 
> Even though the sheter is "closed" - I would still email the contacts - people still are going to be there every day as dogs need to be fed and watered - and most people check their emails...and those look to be personal email addys....hope he works out for you!
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee I emailed Amanda about Nick. I am having the darndest time though finding a hotel that allows dogs over 40 pounds. I do not want to drive back at night, and I sure as heck do not want him spending another night in the shelter!
I would rather Nick get to his new home at the start of the day so he can settle down a bit before nighttime.
I just keep thinking that he won't be able to leave until the earliest Wednesday?! I feel so badly for him.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

EMarie59 said:


> Thanks Lee I emailed Amanda about Nick. I am having the darndest time though finding a hotel that allows dogs over 40 pounds. I do not want to drive back at night, and I sure as heck do not want him spending another night in the shelter!
> I would rather Nick get to his new home at the start of the day so he can settle down a bit before nighttime.
> I just keep thinking that he won't be able to leave until the earliest Wednesday?! I feel so badly for him.


You might find some useful information here:

*vacation and ur gsd* - Page 2 - *German Shepherd* Dog Forums


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> You might find some useful information here:
> 
> *vacation and ur gsd* - Page 2 - *German Shepherd* Dog Forums


Thanks! Going to check this out now.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Red Roof Inn allows dogs in the room....hopefully you have a vehicle you can carry a crate in for everyone's safety in traveling with a dog who does not yet know you...

Hope this works out for you and Nick! He looks like a pretty boy!

Lee


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I am going to run to Christiansburg VA tomorrow and pick up the supplies before Wednesday. The only thing I would need to know is his neck size so I can get the proper sized collar.
Okay..so since Nick may (or may not) be my very first German Shepherd. Anything I should buy for him that GS' like?
I want to get a nice bed for him and I have seen some really nice memory foam ones.
Suggestions for chews? I remember years back that certain rawhides even though they are sold are not necessarily very good for your dog. Also, what about vitamin supplements? I used to give our Duchess powdered C in her food due to her hips. I am only aware of a Petsmart in VA so I am going to go on their website and see which foods they carry. Hopefully some good stuff. When I lived in Illinois there was a great place near us that I bought her raw food treats that she loved. I have not found one of those type of food stores out here as of yet.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Red Roof Inn allows dogs in the room....hopefully you have a vehicle you can carry a crate in for everyone's safety in traveling with a dog who does not yet know you...
> 
> Hope this works out for you and Nick! He looks like a pretty boy!
> 
> Lee


I can't agree with you more Lee. However, I really need someone from there to contact me so I know his size and all. I own an F-250 Ford truck, so it can definitely handle a big crate in the back seat area.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hope this works out for you!!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Woohoo! So happy you are adopting! I have 3 rescues! one I had to go 3x to the shelter to get her! I know they are as good for me as I am for them...choose careful I know it is overwhelming.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

EMarie59 said:


> I think I am going to run to Christiansburg VA tomorrow and pick up the supplies before Wednesday. The only thing I would need to know is his neck size so I can get the proper sized collar.
> Okay..so since Nick may (or may not) be my very first German Shepherd. Anything I should buy for him that GS' like?
> I want to get a nice bed for him and I have seen some really nice memory foam ones.
> Suggestions for chews? I remember years back that certain rawhides even though they are sold are not necessarily very good for your dog. Also, what about vitamin supplements? I used to give our Duchess powdered C in her food due to her hips. I am only aware of a Petsmart in VA so I am going to go on their website and see which foods they carry. Hopefully some good stuff. When I lived in Illinois there was a great place near us that I bought her raw food treats that she loved. I have not found one of those type of food stores out here as of yet.


As far as a collar goes, I'd suggest an adjustable dog collar, versus a buckle collar ... most of the rescues I've worked with have been either malnourished or OVERfed ... so he may either lose weight or gain weight and the collar will need to be adjusted as he gets healthier with you. The adjustable collar gives you more leeway. Judging by his picture, since he's a full grown adult, I'd get a large.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually, I just read that he's approx 100 pounds ... my white shep was 96 pounds and her collar was 20 - 21 inches. I just measured it. I have it sitting on my piano. (I lost her this past May.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look for a good nylon martingale collar. That will give you the adjustment you need and it's a non-slip originally designed for dogs whose necks are larger than their heads.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> Actually, I just read that he's approx 100 pounds ... my white shep was 96 pounds and her collar was 20 - 21 inches. I just measured it. I have it sitting on my piano. (I lost her this past May.)


I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

EMarie59 said:


> I am so sorry!!!!


EMarie59 - I don't know how to explain this, but you've helped ME because that was one of the first times I've been able to touch her collar since I took it off of her and brought it home. I could, because I knew you were going to help another GSD. Good luck with rescue and adoption!!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> EMarie59 - I don't know how to explain this, but you've helped ME because that was one of the first times I've been able to touch her collar since I took it off of her and brought it home. I could, because I knew you were going to help another GSD. Good luck with rescue and adoption!!


Awww, gee whiz! <sniff sniff> Bringing back memories after our Duchie left us!
I do appreciate your help! 

Went shopping today. Bought a 48" long crate, as we don't know how he will be in regards to being housebroken, etc. 60# of EVO food.
Meat treats, grain free bisquits, a couple of stuffies since Amanda from the shelter says he likes to walk around carrying one in his mouth. 
A nice comfy mattress type thingy to put in his crate since all he knew for 5 years was hard cold ground. 
Grooming brush, leather collar, leather lead (4 ft) food and water bowls in an adjustable stand.
I am going to the vet first thing on Thursday to get heartworm meds for him as his bloodwork came back NEG. 
Will be starting a new thread..kind of like my online diary about Nick and Me and how things are going.
I viewed on Pet finder over 320 GSD that are within 350 miles of me, but when I saw the pics and heard the story in regards to Nick, that was it for me. Weird how 1 will really jump out at you like that, huh?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You don't pick the dog.................the dog picks you.


----------

